# Wilkins' Rationale, at GB



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 1, 2008)

At GreenBaggins
Wilkins’s Rationale « Green Baggins


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 2, 2008)

I liked Lane's comment:



> As soon as it looks as though Wilkins will be put on trial, he leaves. In any case, he can no longer bear the name of “Machen,” since Machen faced his trial.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 2, 2008)

I find it amusing that Wilkins tries to make it look like he reached out to the PCA when in reality he was vindicated by his Presbytery and never charged. When did he every try to do this? This is what typically happens, people run when they think they will have to face discipline. Wilkins on one hand sounds so willing to submit to discipline but then he leaves the PCA. This does not sound very conciliatory to me.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 2, 2008)

Stephen said:


> I find it amusing that Wilkins tries to make it look like he reached out to the PCA when in reality he was vindicated by his Presbytery and never charged. When did he every try to do this? This is what typically happens, people run when they think they will have to face discipline. Wilkins on one hand sounds so willing to submit to discipline but then he leaves the PCA. This does not sound very conciliatory to me.



Strange isn't it. Why didn't he join the CREC long ago instead of causing all this trouble?


----------



## Stephen (Feb 4, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> > I find it amusing that Wilkins tries to make it look like he reached out to the PCA when in reality he was vindicated by his Presbytery and never charged. When did he every try to do this? This is what typically happens, people run when they think they will have to face discipline. Wilkins on one hand sounds so willing to submit to discipline but then he leaves the PCA. This does not sound very conciliatory to me.
> ...


----------

